# WHEN do you listen to your music?



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I guess WHAT is obvious. But how about WHEN? I for instance tend to listen to at least a piece or two after waking up and I always have night time listening sessions when the sense of hearing switches to lower levels and even the slightest details are fully perceived and appreciated. However, I cannot listen using my speakers because I do not live alone. Therefore, I use 320 kbps CBR mp3s on my portable player in bed with decent earphones. I am very curious about YOUR listening habits


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

There was a time when I'd listen most any time, day or night, but now I'm usually limited to early morning upon awakening (I'm usually up at around 4am) and rarely during the afternoon and evening.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I listen mostly in the evening. Although, sometimes while at work Ill log onto an online radio and play with the volume low. The Mahler stations are better than coffee!!


----------



## SamGuss (Apr 14, 2008)

To and from work when I can.

At work in the early afternoon before my employees come in.

Occassionally a short period at night at work.

Late nights when I get home.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Usually when working at home on the PC - 

Most always in the car on trips - 

At home using my main audio setup when cooking dinners -


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

If it's a normal day, then in the evening(~6 or 7) and all the way till midnight, at the computer listening to an internet stream and occasionally a CD. If it's a holiday, and no one is watching anything of "importance" on T.V., I turn on the radio right after I brush my teeth.  I play CDs if nothing of interest is being played. This usually stops around the same time in the evening mentioned above, when the barrage of soap operas begin. It's then that I come back to the computer.

This semester's exams got over today, and I'm home early. I have about 10 days to waste now.


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

I listen to it as much as possible. While I'm at work, on the computer, anywhere I go as well because it's all in my iPod. And when I'm practicing I hear great music all the time


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

The majority of my listening is at work, or on the short drive to and from work. At home I'm usually really busy with family and all our pets  I do listen to it at home, but my wife enjoys listening to other kinds of music more (though she does enjoy some of the classical music I play).

The moment I am alone at home which isn't often, I pop in a CD and turn up the volume!


----------



## diabelli27 (May 4, 2008)

From morning to night, I thrive off it.I am an artist, so any time I paint it's either
France Classic,but invariably my own choice,so Beethoven is THE most revered, but close comes Brahm's,Bruckner,Mendelson,Francis Poulenc, Ravel ,Debussy,not into Italian opera,
but Wagner's definately appreciated.Reading, usually late at night is when I do not play music.Have just finished Jan Swafford's biography on Johannes Brahms, excellant!Can anyone suggest a really good biography of Beethoven? Good listening


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I listen to music all the time during the summer, though when school starts up I hear it in my head all the time.


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

Anytime, but only in one way: I disconnect all phones, shut all doors, sit and listen without doing anything else (except maybe sometimes reading the CD booklet). No one is allowed to talk to me during that time.

And, of course, when attending concert performances


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

diabelli27 said:


> Can anyone suggest a really good biography of Beethoven?


The one by Lewis Lockwood. It's got good reviews. It's part biography and part musical analysis, and I found it a little tough to understand beyond the first couple of chapters. Maybe, once I complete reading and 'digesting' the information from Copland's book, I'll give Lockwood's another try.


----------



## diabelli27 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Navneeth,I found the same thing with my Brahms biography,the last third is taken up with musical analysis,so it needs more time to even try to appreciate,& really more indepth study,but a joy to work over if possible.I will look for Lewis Lockwood's,
Regards diabelli


----------



## Haruki (Jul 15, 2008)

24/7 (even when I'm not in the room, or sleeping) 
Including studying, playing FPS games shooting people.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

Train, Car, home, uni (I'm doing Composition, so sometimes in class also), concerts.

Most of the time...


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

My Baroque Day

- Morning
Bach - A single set or several pieces from Cantata, Missa Breve, Passio, Magnificat, or Motet ( Till i get to school) 
Bach - 8 Short Organ Prelude & Fugue
Pachelbel - Organ Work
Buxtehude - Organ Work

- Afternoon

Bach's Organs Work (mostly bwv 538, 542, 543, 565, 582)
Chamber music by Telemman, Pachelbel, Bach, etc
Handel's Oratorios 

- Evening 

Bach's Keyboard French & English Suites
Keyboard works by Bach, Scarlatti, Rameau, Purcell, Kuhnau etc
Henry Purcell's Sacred Songs

- Night
Operas by baroque masters such as Lully, Monteverdi, Rameau, etc
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
English odes by Handel or Purcells

- Before Sleeping

Early Baroque Keyboard Works ( Sweelinck, Frescobaldi, etc)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

fox_druid said:


> My Baroque Day
> 
> - Morning
> Bach - A single set or several pieces from Cantata, Missa Breve, Passio, Magnificat, or Motet ( Till i get to school)
> ...


Please do not invite me to listen music with you! I hate your music.

Martin


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sadly,...most in the car,...even though I can easily concentrate on the piece and nothing else.

Hmmm,...pc, sometimes.

And,...then there's the old 'Classical Music Super Audio System Listening Section",...
...of my house.

Basically, after being in there..you don't want to hear anything anywhere else. That is where is sit back, relax and take in a piece or multiple pieces fully in and it is my favorite place to enjoy my tunes


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I listen when taking public transportation. 30-40 min to-and-fro, so each trip gives me time for a symphony or concerto most of the time. I extract lossless files from the CD and play with good-quality earphones which get rid of a lot of the ambiant noise, so it serves me well.

I'll also listen a lot when on the computer when I get home. Sometimes active listening, sometimes background listening (in which case I'll go with something more familiar). This is also when I hunt down new pieces through youtube, reviews, arkivcd, TC, etc.

I also go to about 1 concert a week. Have to take advantage of those age discounts while I'm still young!


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Please do not invite me to listen music with you! I hate your music.
> 
> Martin


Thanks for sharing your (somewhat rude) opinion.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ It really doesn't matter, the member Martin was dissing is now long gone, way before my time here, even. That was one HUGE necropost...


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Sid James said:


> ^^ It really doesn't matter, the member Martin was dissing is now long gone, way before my time here, even. That was one HUGE necropost...


Well, he's also insulting the music itself.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ Well I sort of agree on that, in principle it does come across as not entirely positive (but Martin has a way with words). I think that old poster obviously took a lot of effort to put together that program. I wouldn't be able to do that kind of thing, I'm not that systematic. It's a good playlist as any for those into Baroque musics, I'll give him credit for that, it is deserved in a way...


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Everyday at early mornings and in the afternoon (after I'm done with assignments) and sometimes I listen to music when I'm _supposed to be studying_. Never before sleep, though. I once listened to a Schubert sonata right before sleep and couldn't get the melody out of my mind and spent about 3 hours trying to fall asleep. It's quite a distraction. Curse music!


----------

